
The deception of the 3 Gorges Dam finally released - Fjolsvith
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5O1w2UelZZQ
======
Fjolsvith
What I found interesting was at 5:17 the narrator says that farmers are
lamenting no crops due to flooding, and that a great famine is expected. [1]

1\. [https://youtu.be/5O1w2UelZZQ?t=317](https://youtu.be/5O1w2UelZZQ?t=317)

